# Early season Denver trip advice/help please



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe most of the resorts should be open by then, but some may not be 100% open (all runs open). 

Closest, in order, to Denver would be: Loveland, A-basin, Keystone, Breck 

Loveland is cheapest lift ticket at around $59, A-basin is in the $80's I believe, everything else $100+. 

Find rooms: vrbo.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

VRBO will be more expensive than a hotel room that time of the year. Keystone will only have the frontside of the mountain and probably only half of to 3/4ths of that. Breck will have Peak 8, part of 7, and if you're lucky peak 9. Loveland might have most open, the basin will only have the frontside open.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Depending on how the season goes you could have anywhere from 25% of any given mountain open to around 80% by that time. BA's description is probably the most accurate of what is likely to be going on at that time of year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pretty sure you can get to copper and winter park faster than you can get to breck, a basin maybe a tie with them, loveland is definitely the closest but only by about 20 minutes, half hour. breck is further by about 20 minutes.

i personally highly reccomend copper, especially if you are going to ride on the weekend or holiday. last year i spent about 50 days at copper and it is a very mellow mtn with less tourists, less crowds but everything you could want. also for a mtn you will not know, it has very few catwalks to get lost/stuck on. i will be riding breck/keystone/abasin this year but honestly the actual quality of all the mentioned spots are within the same range and just differ by opinion.

loveland and a-basin have lower ticket prices if you are buying full price day passes. loveland has 4 packs for around $130 that i think are available on their website - check availability. a-basin only sells 4packs at ski shows.

all the other premium resorts are ~$100/day and are sometimes available at ski rentals like breeze for ~$15-20 off full price.

last year these areas had almost 60 inches in november. fingers crossed!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Copper is maybe 10 minutes quicker peak season than Breck but if there's an accident in the canyon you're pretty much fucked and can't turn around at least going in to Breck you can say fuck this and turn around or cut over Swan Mountain. I do agree though Copper is highly under rated.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea there are about 10 resorts in under 2 hours from denver in perfect driving conditions. just wanted to point out a few of the big ones that got missed.


----------

